

IAmA former meth lab operator, AMAA - ThomPete
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/v17kn/iama_former_meth_lab_operator_amaa/

======
danso
Someone asked the question that must have popped into everyone's mind:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/v17kn/iama_former_meth...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/v17kn/iama_former_meth_lab_operator_amaa/c50e5ob)

> _How accurate is Breaking Bad as far as the cooking processes they used in
> the show?_

